# Kevin Durant will be a bust depending on how u look at him....



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

If you expect him to be a superstar then he will be a bust. I can see him being an occasional all star, who will put up good stats but will not impact the game as much as a superstar....In his NBA career he will be very one dimensional, comparison- antawn jamison with less range.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Antawn Jamison with less range?

LOL... Jamison doesnt even have great range


I dont know how anyone can call it until he suits up for a real game, youre crazy if you dont think he has star potential after a Carmelo Anthony like Freshman season


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

All I can say right now is he's going into a terrible situation with a garbage GM, Coach, teammates, and he really doesn't even have a place he can call home.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Less range than Jamison!? Durant is a phenomenal shooter.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

You don't need a home to score 20ppg, just the ball.

Some people forget he's what, 19? Sure he's weak now, let him lift for a year or two with NBA trainers he won't get abused as badly. 

He's going to be a lock for being an all star every year simply because he's going to score so many ppg. He's going to be a volume shooter in the Sonics system, he'll shoot the ball a lot and probably won't have an overly impressive %. But he'll always have a higher PPG.

And did you seriously say less range than Jamison? Christ you must have never seen the kid play, he ALREADY has way more range than Jamison. Let alone the fact he's only 19.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol @ jamison with less range, and being 'one dimensional' like jamison, last time i checked is not a pure scorer.

i can see the rashard lewis comparison, but durant most definately has superstar potential and will be top 5 in the league for some years of his career im sure.

at the moment his situation is messy, but he will have total reign over that team almost similar to lebron (not so much now) , he and green will have great rookie campaigns.

sonics need to sort themselves out though or he wont be there long term


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

6'10 arenas without the passing?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> If you expect him to be a superstar then he will be a bust. I can see him being an occasional all star, who will put up good stats but will not impact the game as much as a superstar....In his NBA career he will be very one dimensional, comparison- antawn jamison with less range.


OK.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if he didn't have a hall of fame career.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Durant will be Lebron's rival. Oden ain't got **** on him


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate Summer League. People need to reelize SL doesn't mean ****. There have been players who dominated the play and have become marginal role players and players who have SUCKED in SL play and have become starters. 

Let's wait until the kid plays some actual NBA game first.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> lol @ jamison with less range, and being 'one dimensional' like jamison, last time i checked is not a pure scorer.


When was the last time you checked? If Jamison isn't a pure scorer no one is.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Reminds me of the guy (therealdeal I think) who was calling LeBron a bust before he ever played a game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm on record as stating that Durant is going to have problems adapting to the physicality of the NBA and to both the size and strength of opposing players.I have no doubt that he's going to be a very good scorer,but as of right now I'm going to wait and see how well he adapts.Hyperbole is for people who crave attention and not for those who make a thoughtful analysis.Durant is going to be very good.Anything beyond that will depend on how well he develops physicallys and how well he adapts to the league's physicality.He's a pure scorer with some rebounding ability.He's a good passer,but not outstanding.Defensively he's going to have matchup problems,but I think his defense improved a lot over the course of his freshman year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

socco said:


> Reminds me of the guy (therealdeal I think) who was calling LeBron a bust before he ever played a game.


We really need to bring back TheRealDeal, Ming_7_6 and all those dip**** Lithuanian posters who'd get downright hostile if you said Sarunas Jasikevicius would just be a role player.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Here we go with the "He`s a bust before he ever plays" bull**** again. I`m not even a big Durant fan, but I hope he turns into a superstar just to be in spite of you.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He might not blow up as a superstar his rookie year, but will have a decent one. I think he will win ROY but wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't. I think he will be better than T-Mac in the long run. Let's just hope he doesn't get T-Mac's injuries.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Seattle's going to be leaning on him from day one. He's going to get the minutes and he's going to get shots. Think of the damage that Abdur-Rahim did (stat-wise anyway) coming into the league. The Sonics aren't as bad as those Grizzles (insert Mr. Burns' shudder here) but they'll be counting on Durant just as much. I wouldn't be suprised if he were in the top 10 in scoring next season.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

AUNDRE said:


> Antawn Jamison with less range?
> 
> LOL... Jamison doesnt even have great range
> 
> ...


actually, jamison shoots the 3 very comfortably


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually Durant is ONLY 18.
Pretty amazing considering he already completed his freshman year of College.
he was a 16/17 year old High School Senior. Talk about young.

He is 4-6 months older then your average High School senior that just graduated this year.

I'm saving this thread, because its ridiculous. my biggest pet peeve is when people overreact. He has had 2 bad summer league games, and 1 so-so summer league game, and your already calling him a bust? Freaking sad. He should have just graduated from HS this past year because of his age. He needs to add weight, well no s*** most 17/18 year old KIDS do. Yes thats right he is still a kid.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

AlThornton said:


> Actually Durant is ONLY 18.
> Pretty amazing considering he already completed his freshman year of College.
> he was a 16/17 year old High School Senior. Talk about young.
> 
> ...



Especially when they are 6'10"


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> When was the last time you checked? If Jamison isn't a pure scorer no one is.


think he meant durant, no jamison..

but jamison wit less range is just a stupid comparison.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rawse said:


> We really need to bring back TheRealDeal, Ming_7_6 and all those dip**** Lithuanian posters who'd get downright hostile if you said Sarunas Jasikevicius would just be a role player.


Or the one that went apoplectic when I said that Martynas Andriuskevicius was going to fall out of the first round of the draft after the scouts realised that he couldn't ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He'll be good, but he has to carry an NBA franchise that is blowing up the entire team before he gets into a regular season game. I don't know if that's the right move, but then again they are trying to force their way out of Seattle to Oklahoma City. Just seems pretty stupid. If any team management shouldn't have gotten Durant it was Clay Bennett and company.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Durant needs to work out and pump those weights or he is going to be beaten around in the post. (He reminds me of how skinny Yao was when he came out but he did the wieghts and look at the moster now)

The kid is still a kid. He has time on his side.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

HKF said:


> He'll be good, but he has to carry an NBA franchise that is blowing up the entire team before he gets into a regular season game. I don't know if that's the right move, but then again they are trying to force their way out of Seattle to Oklahoma City. Just seems pretty stupid. If any team management shouldn't have gotten Durant it was Clay Bennett and company.


yep, what the sonics are doing is pathetic. they should have kept ray allen, that's for sure. they are putting too much of a burden on durant


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

AlThornton said:


> I'm saving this thread


no need to

threads on this board stay active for at least 5 years


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He might have more range than Jamsion BUT he definitely does not have the array of skills Jamison possesses. Lets not forget also that Jamison on the pro level is also a pretty good rebounder, something that Durant is going to struggle with.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Threads like this make me cry.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> He might have more range than Jamsion BUT he definitely does not have the array of skills Jamison possesses. Lets not forget also that Jamison on the pro level is also a pretty good rebounder, something that Durant is going to struggle with.


I don't think Durant is going to struggle with rebounding in this league, he's a 6"10' SF with a 7"5' wingspan. He's going to be taller than 99% of the guys he's on, not to mention have close to 10 inch advantage on his wingspan. Having that makes it very easy for him to rebound outside of his area.

Not saying he's gonna be friggin Dwight Howard, just saying the kid will pull down rebounds easier than you think.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

GregOden said:


> I don't think Durant is going to struggle with rebounding in this league, he's a 6"10' SF with a 7"5' wingspan. He's going to be taller than 99% of the guys he's on, not to mention have close to 10 inch advantage on his wingspan. Having that makes it very easy for him to rebound outside of his area.
> 
> Not saying he's gonna be friggin Dwight Howard, just saying the kid will pull down rebounds easier than you think.


Thats if he can keep his position when battling for rebounds. Renaldo Balkman found it easy to get him out position countless times. Now consider how many guys are bigger and stronger than Balkman at the 3 and 4 spots.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Most people don't realize that the majority of the guys who come into the league skinny, stay skinny. I'm not sure Durant has the frame to put on bulk no matter how hard he works out. But even if he doesn't, look at Chris Bosh: 23 and 11 at 6'10, 230. Tayshaun Prince is 6'9, 215. I doubt KD will ever get much over 230, but he'll be fine.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i wish i could predict the future too


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

HB said:


> Thats if he can keep his position when battling for rebounds. Renaldo Balkman found it easy to get him out position countless times. Now consider how many guys are bigger and stronger than Balkman at the 3 and 4 spots.


Summer League. Yeah.

He won't have any problem averaging 20/7 over the season, in my estimation. Antawn's rookie season? 10/6, and Durant was a better college rebounder.

Don't get me wrong, I loved watch Antawn in college, especially when he torched Duke. However, I don't see any reason why Durant can't average 8+ boards a game, like AJ, once he adds some more muscle.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> Thats if he can keep his position when battling for rebounds. Renaldo Balkman found it easy to get him out position countless times. Now consider how many guys are bigger and stronger than Balkman at the 3 and 4 spots.


Balkman's also what, 3 years older?

I don't think anybody is going to sit here and say that Durant's going to dominate the boards his rookie season, hell nobody is going to say he's going to dominate the boards at ANY point in his career. But to say he's going to struggle outside of his first year or two is a false statement IMO.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

LeBron only averaged like 14-15 PPG from summer league through the NBA pre-season his rookie year...and the rest is history.

in other words, don't be too quick to judge someone on their SL performance


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Most people don't realize that the majority of the guys who come into the league skinny, stay skinny. I'm not sure Durant has the frame to put on bulk no matter how hard he works out. But even if he doesn't, look at Chris Bosh: 23 and 11 at 6'10, 230. Tayshaun Prince is 6'9, 215. I doubt KD will ever get much over 230, but he'll be fine.


While your first statement is true, didn't you freaking look at the kid? One of the reason he looks so skinny is because his frame is too god damn big, he has the height and frame of a Center but has the meat of a PG. He will be fine in time, I don't remember what T-Mac looked like when he first got into the league but if he can bulk up in time he will be fine, he def has the frame for it.

As far as being skinny, it doesn't mean that much in terms of strength, Aldridge for instance practiced with Bosh in the summer he got drafted (before and after I think), and he attested that Bosh is much stronger than he is and I think Bosh is skinnier. Point is I know you can be skinny but be strong. You don't need to look like WWF dudes to be strong.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, if only GMs flipped out because of SL games.... maybe the Suns could trade Marcus Banks for Durant. Banks did have a 40+ point game in the SL... Salaries match......

From what I've gathered on this thread... he is weak, and needs muscle. Other than that there aren't any complaints?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah according to this thread Marcus Banks is Jordan lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Most people don't realize that the majority of the guys who come into the league skinny, stay skinny. I'm not sure Durant has the frame to put on bulk no matter how hard he works out. But even if he doesn't, look at Chris Bosh: 23 and 11 at 6'10, 230. Tayshaun Prince is 6'9, 215. I doubt KD will ever get much over 230, but he'll be fine.


How can you ever forget KG? :biggrin: 

He was so skinny when he first came out into the NBA.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Summer League doesn't mean crap, so that is not going to carry it out into the regular season. Comparing Antawn Jamison with less range is ludicrous, where the heck did you get that from? I bet you don't watch even one second of Longhorns basketball last season. I watch UT basketball, it showed that Durant can shoot extremely well from three point line and have the abilities to pass and rebound, despite his skinny body frame. I was under impression that he will become one of the finest NBA players - he just need to work out his body to suit the physical level in the NBA, that's all.

Roy was not even close to being a bust all season long with bad team. Durant will be on a bad team, that will him be likely a bust?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> He'll be good, but he has to carry an NBA franchise that is blowing up the entire team before he gets into a regular season game. I don't know if that's the right move, but then again they are trying to force their way out of Seattle to Oklahoma City. Just seems pretty stupid. If any team management shouldn't have gotten Durant it was Clay Bennett and company.


Regardless of whether they move or not, Presti is making the right moves. This team should have been blown up years ago. They have played literally unwatchable basketball for the past 2 seasons. The wussiest team I have ever seen on the court. And one of the worst defensive teams of all time (statistically speaking). I'm happy to see Allen and Rashard go. I liked them as individual players, but they were both horrendous defenders and soft, and the team mirrored that. If they lose 60 games this season, its still the right thing to do. Gotta take a step back to take a step forward sometimes. And the Sonics were in dire need of being destroyed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> While your first statement is true, didn't you freaking look at the kid? One of the reason he looks so skinny is because his frame is too god damn big, he has the height and frame of a Center but has the meat of a PG. He will be fine in time, I don't remember what T-Mac looked like when he first got into the league but if he can bulk up in time he will be fine, he def has the frame for it.
> 
> *As far as being skinny, it doesn't mean that much in terms of strength, Aldridge for instance practiced with Bosh in the summer he got drafted (before and after I think), and he attested that Bosh is much stronger than he is and I think Bosh is skinnier. Point is I know you can be skinny but be strong. You don't need to look like WWF dudes to be strong.*


Though that IS a good point, it's obvious Durant isn't even deceptively strong. The kid looks weak, and he is weak. You're 100% right in saying you dont need to look like a WWF dude to be strong, and that's a point a lot of people don't always get. But at this point he's just plain ole weak. He'll get stronger, and he'll add some weight. Though I sure hope nobody is expecting him to balloon up or anything.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Regardless of whether they move or not, Presti is making the right moves. This team should have been blown up years ago. They have played literally unwatchable basketball for the past 2 seasons. The wussiest team I have ever seen on the court. And one of the worst defensive teams of all time (statistically speaking). I'm happy to see Allen and Rashard go. I liked them as individual players, but they were both horrendous defenders and soft, and the team mirrored that. If they lose 60 games this season, its still the right thing to do. Gotta take a step back to take a step forward sometimes. And the Sonics were in dire need of being destroyed.


Blown up years ago?? Two seasons ago they were in teh second round of the playoffs. Did you want to blow them up after one bad season? The fact is bad management let all of the roleplayers go after that playoff season and didnt replace them. Terrible, terrible management.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Blown up years ago?? Two seasons ago they were in teh second round of the playoffs. Did you want to blow them up after one bad season? The fact is bad management let all of the roleplayers go after that playoff season and didnt replace them. Terrible, terrible management.


It was a contract year for everyone, and they all asked to be overpaid. That year was an exception. It's not like we were serious contenders. Seattle beat the Kings because Jerome James was taller and bigger than everyone on their frontline.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I understand what you're saying SeaNet, but the truth is I would have kept Allen. I don't see why you should blow the whole team up for Durant. That doesn't mean you need to do a Lebron and put all these old guys around him, but it would be nice to have some decent players around him who will command attention. Durant is instantly the best player on the team and to me this is a 25 win team right now. I'm not sure just shooting shots regardless of the game is the best way to help Durant become a franchise player. Not to mention all that losing becomes demoralizing.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Blown up years ago?? Two seasons ago they were in teh second round of the playoffs. Did you want to blow them up after one bad season? The fact is bad management let all of the roleplayers go after that playoff season and didnt replace them. Terrible, terrible management.


I would have blown them up years before the one good year. It was an obvious anomaly. And as soon as all the tough role players and the coach either left, decided they didn't want to play any more (Fortson), or were relegated to the bench (Evans) I would have blown it up that very next season. Which season produced the worst defensive team of all time (statistically speaking). That's a pretty mother****ing damning indictment.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> I understand what you're saying SeaNet, but the truth is I would have kept Allen. I don't see why you should blow the whole team up for Durant. That doesn't mean you need to do a Lebron and put all these old guys around him, but it would be nice to have some decent players around him who will command attention. Durant is instantly the best player on the team and to me this is a 25 win team right now. I'm not sure just shooting shots regardless of the game is the best way to help Durant become a franchise player. Not to mention all that losing becomes demoralizing.


And I hear what you are saying about them taking a big step backwards this season and the effect that losing can have on young players. But they've really been playing just the worst basketball possible for 2 years now (and outside of Nate's last year) I think another 2 years before that. Its really been unwatchable. I'm a diehard NBA fan. And I would love to root for and go see my local team, but the basketball has been so bad, I literally didn't watch a single game end to end last year. Given Allen's age, his atrocious defense, and his ankle issues, I don't see how you could turn down the #5 pick for him in this draft. If the propect of leaving town wasn't hanging over their heads, I don't think anyone could argue it was the wrong move. Yes, they will likely suck this coming year, but the road to respectability requires dipping down low for a little while for most teams.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> While your first statement is true, didn't you freaking look at the kid? One of the reason he looks so skinny is because his frame is too god damn big, he has the *height and frame of a Center *but has the meat of a PG. He will be fine in time, I don't remember what T-Mac looked like when he first got into the league but if he can bulk up in time he will be fine, he def has the frame for it.
> 
> As far as being skinny, it doesn't mean that much in terms of strength, Aldridge for instance practiced with Bosh in the summer he got drafted (before and after I think), and he attested that Bosh is much stronger than he is and I think Bosh is skinnier. Point is I know you can be skinny but be strong. You don't need to look like WWF dudes to be strong.


Uhmmm...I think you need to review some pic's of Kevin Durant...he has a LEAN frame...he doesn't have broad shoulders at all...he doesn't have anywhere near a Center's frame and that is the issue, he has a frame like Tayshaun Prince...that should be about what you can expect of him. 

His shoulders are very small and thin for his size...just go google some images of him standing next to other players his height or even smaller!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i think durant is going to be a steady 23 pts 8 boards 3 assts 1bpg type of player in his career.

he's going to be an allstar for sure. im not going to say that he's not going to be any better than that, but he'll have at least an all star type of player once his career is said and done.

kid has way too much potential, athleticism and a rebuilding franchise willing to develop him at all costs


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

http://images.google.com/url?q=http...TO.jpg&usg=AFQjCNEil0PkE54Cfwc5XPH-KKXP-zPsKQ
They look similar in build(for some reason the KG pic wont post), except Durant looks a little soft, but 6 weeks in a weight room would rectify that.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The sonics figure they'll do a few years in the lottery and build around durant.

I guess that's better than keeping the team how it was and being middle of the pack, mid lottery.
Just hope its not too much pressure on Durant.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KG has deceptive what I call "wire" strength. Durant is just weak... dude couldn't put up 185.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> KG has deceptive what I call "wire" strength. Durant is just weak... dude couldn't put up 185.


they just need to put him through an extensive weight training regimen and increase his calories significantly. In time he could put 30-40 pounds on his frame

On a side note, people are getting irate about the comparisons to Jamison as if it were an insult to be as good as Jamison. I've always thought that Jamison is a very solid player and his range definitely extends out to the 3. he also rebounds well.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They look similar in build(for some reason the KG pic wont post), except Durant looks a little soft, but 6 weeks in a weight room would rectify that.


Bad pic to compare, get a frontal shot of both Garnett and Durant and you will notice that Garnett has BROADER shoulders with which to add weight/muscle...not to mention he's 2-3 inches taller then Durant which further increases the size differential...this is a better comparison, in order of shoulder width:

Garnett:








Bosh:








Prince:








Durant:









If you look at their body types...he is pretty close to Tayshaun Prince...I think he might be able to surpass Prince in mass and maybe get near Chris Bosh but his shoulders are just too narrow...he doesn't have a wide frame up top.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

[/thread]


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I guess Durant will have to stay away from olympic weightlifting. Too bad for him, that's where the money is. He'll have to settle for being a perineal all-star basketball player.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

not saying durant won't be good..but people thinking he can bulk up to become some type of physical presence is unrealistic...

Prince is still a great player despite being thin as reed...

Durant will just have to add some muscle and get STRONGER(not necessarily bigger)...by all accounts it looks like he's very weak for his size...you can be strong and slim though


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Though that IS a good point, it's obvious Durant isn't even deceptively strong. The kid looks weak, and he is weak. You're 100% right in saying you dont need to look like a WWF dude to be strong, and that's a point a lot of people don't always get. But at this point he's just plain ole weak. He'll get stronger, and he'll add some weight. Though I sure hope nobody is expecting him to balloon up or anything.



Nan, I am not saying that he is deceptively strong, but that he can still be skinny for the years to come but be strong because it is true that guys who come into the NBA skinny stay skinny, I'm just saying that it doesn't mean that they stay weak.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

R-X said:


> Bad pic to compare, get a frontal shot of both Garnett and Durant and you will notice that Garnett has BROADER shoulders with which to add weight/muscle...not to mention he's 2-3 inches taller then Durant which further increases the size differential...this is a better comparison, in order of shoulder width:
> 
> Garnett:
> 
> ...



I think that is just a bad angle, I remember watching him and I was like wholy **** he has a big frame, maybe I was confused with his long skinny arms. Truth is, being 6'10" with a 7'5" wingspan, it's hard not to have broad shoulders. I know his arms are long but I'm sure shoulders has something to do with it. Anyways, this won't be something I will argue to death over. Point is, I think he has the frame to put on meat. If not in the shoulders, atleast in the arms, he looks like those ethopian kids on those save the world shows


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> KG has deceptive what I call "wire" strength. Durant is just weak... dude couldn't put up 185.


A few months of working out regularly and he'd be able to lift it.

When I got back in the gym from an injury I started with 70lbs no joke. I'm sure I could lift more but I wasn't trying it. Now I could do a couple reps of 200lbs.

Now I don't have access to the kinds of facilities or trainers or nutritionists that Kevin Durant will have at his disposal. So while it would have been good if Kevin could lift that now, he simply isn't TRAINED to lift heavy weights, and it's not something that cannot change.

He's what, 18 years old. It's perfectly ok that he hasn't been lifting. It's basketball, not football.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think that is just a bad angle, I remember watching him and I was like wholy **** he has a big frame, maybe I was confused with his long skinny arms. Truth is, being 6'10" with a 7'5" wingspan, it's hard not to have broad shoulders. I know his arms are long but I'm sure shoulders has something to do with it. Anyways, this won't be something I will argue to death over. Point is, I think he has the frame to put on meat. If not in the shoulders, atleast in the arms, he looks like those ethopian kids on those save the world shows


He has freakishly long arms...and he can develop strength no doubt..but he will never be able to put on a large amount of meat well...your shoulder span determines how large your back and chest muscles can get...he just has a thin frame there...doesn't mean he can't get strong..but he has a limit on how large he will/can get and still be effective


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nobody will care how wide his shoulders are in 3-4 yrs when he is putting up 25 ppg.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Keep also in mind that Rick Barnes admits that they regiment nearly zero weightlifting into the Texas Basketball program. Durant's been running drills for 10 years straight, which is why his skill level is through the roof. Its best for him too, now that he's nearly matured. Now the NBA guys can do it right from the start, and he'll be built from the ground up properly. 

He'll be fine. His sleek shoulders give him some advantages as well; he's slippery as they come.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He has the rest of this month, August and September to work out with the weights and should come into camp with more strength. He should be fine IMO.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> [/thread]


Now just give him a time machine where he can go back to the 70's and play against 6'5" SF's and 220 pound center on the regular!

I hate to do this because I think Durant will be a stud, but to say his body couldn't use improving is denial. Luckily Durant knows that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> A few months of working out regularly and he'd be able to lift it.
> 
> When I got back in the gym from an injury I started with 70lbs no joke. I'm sure I could lift more but I wasn't trying it. Now I could do a couple reps of 200lbs.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything written in this post, so why write it in response to me?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Now just give him a time machine where he can go back to the 70's and play against 6'5" SF's and 220 pound center on the regular!
> 
> I hate to do this because I think Durant will be a stud, but to say his body couldn't use improving is denial. Luckily Durant knows that.


The game was more physical then than it is now.

And noone's saying he doesn't need work on his body, what we are saying is that that argument is overblown.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah it is overblown, the only way he ends up being a bust is if he physically CAN'T get bigger. But he's an 18 year old kid, 99.99999% chance he becomes what we all expect him to be, a stud.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't think it should be a question on whether he is going to be able to score in the league, because he will. The only thing that even concerns me about him is if he would be able to do the other things, like rebound and defend and get other players involved. That is the exact difference between Melo the Lebron....


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

He appears driven enough and talented enough that he'll get to whatever amount of strength that he needs to get to to play his game in the NBA. He's 18. I didn't fill out till I was 21. He'll be weak in his rookie year. But he should still be able to find a way to be productive. And he'll get stronger for several years as long as he works hard at it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Nobody will care how wide his shoulders are in 3-4 yrs when he is putting up 25 ppg.


:2worf:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hroz said:


> Durant needs to work out and pump those weights or he is going to be beaten around in the post. (He reminds me of how skinny Yao was when he came out but he did the wieghts and look at the moster now)
> 
> The kid is still a kid. He has time on his side.











He has had time on his side


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I already admitted I was wrong

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/419951-kevin-durant-truth.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This wasn't meant to get at you I was just doing a search for something else and stumbled across this..and it was too golden to not have at least one bump.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This wasn't meant to get at you I was just doing a search for something else and stumbled across this..and it was too golden to not have at least one bump.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been calling it that he is the god of basketball ever since I saw him play for the Longhorns.


GET IT RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, Durant turned out terrible. I will admit to being one of those saps who just assumed Oden would be so much better because he was a seven footer and Durant couldn't bench 185 pounds!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> no need to
> 
> threads on this board stay active for at least 5 years


ah the internet...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ worrying about him cause he can't bench 185. People with very long arms don't have the leverage to bench as compared to someone with T-Rex arms.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

which is why Kevin Willis was able to bench a bus


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great bump.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I still say Kevin Durant doesn't pan out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I've said a few times that I was completely wrong about Durant. Even after his rookie year I didn't think he would become what he has. I thought he would be too frail to get it done. But he's turned into one of the top players. Full credit to him.


----------

